

New year’s resolution for product managers: 8 books to read in 2015 - mfishbein
http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/2rik1z/new_years_resolution_for_product_managers_8_books/

======
greenyoda
Link to actual article that was posted on Reddit:

[http://alpha-ux.co/new-years-resolution-product-
managers-8-b...](http://alpha-ux.co/new-years-resolution-product-
managers-8-books-read-2015/)

